# Chungo en Brasil y América Latina



## Jack79

En España la palabra chungo/a puede significar: peligroso, feo, dificil, enfermo, precario, inseguro, malo (y mucho mas). Se aplica a cualquier tipo de sustantivo (personas, lugares o cosas).

¿Existe una palabra parecida en portugués? (Si os sirve de algo, la palabra en inglés es _dodgy_). Talvez _fuleiro_ (en Brasil) es cerca pero no sé si es muy preciso.

También me gustaría saber como se dice _chungo_ en otros paises latinoamericanos. Por favor no me dirijáis a otros hilos porque ya los he visto todos y si digo la verdad no me han ayudado mucho. 

Os pregunto porque se utiliza muchísimo _chungo_ en España y _dodgy_ en Australia y El Reino Unido. Siempre quiero decir esta palabra en América Latina y no consigo expresarme bien.

No me enrollaré mas. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## spielenschach

*Talvez espertalhaço, finório, gabiru, manhoso,  melro, matreiro, passarão, sabido sonso
**dodgy* ['dàdZI]

_adjectivo_
*· *_coloquial_
espertalhão, finório;
*· *de pouca confiança;
*· *duvidoso;
arriscado;




*© Porto Editora, Lda. - 2000*


----------



## Mangato

Dependiendo del significado puede haber varias alternativas

_Feio-_ Mal aspecto
_Deprê_ - deprimido 
_Ferrado_ - Quizás, el más aproximado en cuanto a la indefinición. 
Es coloquial y no sé si se utiliza en Portugal


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Es coloquial y no sé si se utiliza en Portugal


 
Em português de Portugal é calão e usa-se quase sempre como adjectivo sob a forma '_chungoso_' ou '_chunga_'. Na forma 'c_hungo_' não creio que se use por cá.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Em português de Portugal é calão e usa-se quase sempre como adjectivo sob a forma '_chungoso_' ou '_chunga_'. Na forma 'c_hungo_' não creio que se use por cá.


 
Perdão. Referia-me a *ferrado.* Que não estou seguro se se utilizaza em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Perdão. Referia-me a *ferrado.* Que não estou seguro se se utilizaza em Portugal.


 
Nesse sentido acho que não, mas o verbo '_ferrar_' existe, efectivamente, e tem uma grande variedade de acepções.


----------



## Muito obrigado

¡Interesante tu pregunta! ¿Qué tal unas cuantas frases en español para que pensemos un poco en el portugués?
¡Saludos!


Jack79 said:


> En España la palabra chungo/a ...


----------



## spielenschach

> _Feio- Mal aspecto_


_ -_ Mal encarado


----------



## amistad2008

Jack, yo entendí pero mi cabeza sólo funciona si veo las frases, así podría también tratar de ayudarte.


----------



## Jack79

Ok, algunos ejemplos...

A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento _chungo._

B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio _chungo_.

C) El tio ese siempre se mete en movidas _chungas_.

D) El examen fue muy _chungo_. No sé si aprobaré.

A ver si esto os ayuda un poco. Gracias.


----------



## amistad2008

Jack79 said:


> Ok, algunos ejemplos...
> 
> A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento _chungo._
> 
> B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio _chungo_.
> 
> C) El tio ese siempre se mete en movidas _chungas_.
> 
> D) El examen fue muy _chungo_. No sé si aprobaré.
> 
> A ver si esto os ayuda un poco. Gracias.


 

Había pensado en la palabra "ruim" que usamos para "enfermo, difícil, aburrido, incompetente, malo... y otras que ahora no me acuerdo, pero no serviría para los ejemplos que pusiste.

A) Bebi muito ontem à noite e estou ruim. 
B) É melhor tomar cuidado, esse bairro é perigoso.
C) Esse cara (tipo) sempre está envolvido em rolos.
D) A prova foi muito difícil. Não sei se vou passar.

Ejemplo de los que yo pensé con la palabra "ruim":

1. A tampa dessa garrafa é ruim de abrir. (difícil)
2. Sai antes do filme acabar porque é muito ruim. (mala calidad y aburrido)
3. Esse técnico é ruim, não resolveu o problema. (incompetente)
4. Deixa de ser ruim e fala logo! (malo)

Seguramente habrá alguien que recuerde alguna mejor y más moderna.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

La palabra que usamos por acá es "chueco", pero no coincide al 100% con los ejemplos:

A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento _chueco_. 
B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio _chueco_.  Quizás se entienda pero suena raro. La jerga usada acá es "_grueso"._
C) El tio cuate ese siempre se mete en movidas _chuecas_.
D) El examen fue estuvo muy _chueco_. No sé si aprobaré.  En este caso definitivamente hay que cambiar la palabra por "difícil", u otra que signifique lo mismo.

En realidad "_chueco_" significa literalmente "torcido".

Abraços.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Não consegui pensar em uma só palavra (um termo X) que valesse para todos os exemplos que nos deu. Mas acho que seria um termo relacionado com algo ruim/mau/negativo que se adapte facilmente ao contexto em que se encontra inserido, ganhando vários sentidos. É a sensação que me dão certas palavras como chato (negativo) e gira (Pt)/legal (Br.). Acho que é este o caminho para encontrar a resposta.
Os meus melhores cumprimentos!


Jack79 said:


> Ok, algunos ejemplos...


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

OK voy intentar explicar lo que es chunga en portugués, según mi hija adolescente (y creanme que ella sabe de lo que habla!! LOL)

Chunga (sustantivo) es un estilo, tal como son los betos, los goticos, los punk, los freestyle, los surfistas, los emos, los hippies, etc. Los chungas se caracterizan por las ropas, sembra que tentan imitar las personas de color, Se ponen mucho oro, ropas de ciertas marcas, tenis Nike, Airmax, camisas Lacoste, y escuchan musicas de negros, ex.: kizomba, funaná, kuduro etc.

Entonces, chunga no es necesariamente negativo, al contrario de tus ejemplos.

Cuando yo era joven, hace unos milenios, habia la palabra "chungoso" que significaba "foleiro, merdoso". Otros sinonimos podrian ser: rasca, manhoso, fatela. Asi creo que chungo, adjetivo, se podrá decir "chungoso" en portugués. Ya "chunga" no tiene necesariamente una conotación negativa.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Ok, Atomina! Muito obrigado por toda esta informação.
Mas eu queria deixar claro que só tinha pensado na tradução dos exemplos do Jack79. Não consultei muitos dicionários, enciclopédias e outros livros. Além disso, não tinha tido a feliz oportunidade de receber informação por parte de outras pessoas.
Também é verdade que ando sempre correndo, sem tempo para pensar muito e estudar .
Mas aqui tenho sempre enormes expectativas de aprender com a ajuda de todos que passam por aqui .


----------



## wtrmute

Jack79 said:


> Ok, algunos ejemplos...
> 
> A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento _chungo._
> 
> B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio _chungo_.
> 
> C) El tio ese siempre se mete en movidas _chungas_.
> 
> D) El examen fue muy _chungo_. No sé si aprobaré.
> 
> A ver si esto os ayuda un poco. Gracias.



No es todas las veces la mejor opción para traducir, pero veamos:

A) Bebi demais ontem à noite e hoje estou me sentindo _esquisito_.

B) Cuidado por aí. Este bairro é meio _esquisito_.

C) Esse tipo sempre se mete em negócios _esquisitos_.

D) A prova foi muito _esquisita_. Não sei se vou passar.

Bueno, tal vez eso sea lo más cerca que yo puedo llegar a una palabra tan nebulosa como _chungo_... pero no llegaría a ponerlo como traducción en el diccionario, por ejemplo.


----------



## perguntastraducao

Olá a todos.....

Sempre caio meio de para-quedas no fórum, mas considerando a interessantíssima discussão, queria dizer que concordo com Mangato, acho que a melhor expressão em português do Brasil é "ferrado".

É gíria e formalmente é baixo calão, mas pelo menos no sudeste é muito usada e acho que realmente serve para todos os exemplos dados... 

No entanto, realmente tem conotação de "ruim". Uma outra, que sim é de baixo calão, é "foda". "Foda" também poderia ser usada para algo bom, no sentido de _difícil de lidar/competir/aceitar de tão bom_. Mas serve também para as más conotações. Passemos aos exemplos:

A) Bebi muito ontem e hoje me sinto "ferrado" (_está _foda)_._

B) Cuidado por aí. Este bairro é meio "ferrado" (foda).

C) _Esse cara_ sempre se mete em coisas "ferradas" (coisas foda). OJO: a melhor tradução em gíria, no sudeste do Brasil, para _movidas_, acho que seria _paradas_.

D) O exame foi muito ferrado (foda). Não sei se _serei aprovado.

E) Foda com boa conotação: _O José _é foda_. Pode conseguir qualquer mulher que queira. (não sei se com boa conotação também serve para traduzir _chungo..._)


Definitivamente, para o português do sudeste do Brasil, acho que a sugestão do Mangato foi a mais acertada.


----------



## perguntastraducao

Sobre a outra parte, América Latina, acho que em CUBA se diz "de pinga". Também é gíria, e de baixo calão, mas é tão usada na rua que já quase perdeu essa conotação. Só não pode ser usado em situações realmente formais. 

Parece com "foda", até pela origem semântica, hahaha.... ("pinga" em Cuba é "pênis" e "foda" em português é o ato sexual).

Exemplos:

A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento de pinga_._

B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio _está_ medio de pinga.

C) El tio ese siempre se mete en movidas de pinga.

D) El examen _estuvo_ de pinga. No sé si aprobaré.

Saludos.....


----------



## Nanon

¡Ojo con el uso de "pinga"!  En Cuba puede que ya no sea tan grosero, pero en otros países no creo que pertenezca al mismo registro que "chungo/a" en español peninsular y tampoco en portugués...

Dicho sea de paso, en algunos países "de pinga" puede tener sentido positivo. Por ejemplo, el ejemplo A "Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento de pinga" en mi español de Venezuela lo entiendo así: el tipo tomó toda la noche y no tiene resaca (no está enratonado... )

Pero si vamos a hablar de "foda", "jodido"  sirve para casi todo ¿no?

¿Y desde cuándo hablo así?


----------



## perguntastraducao

Sí, como dijo Nanon, el uso es solo para CUBA, por eso las mayúsculas y todo. Puede ser ofensivo en otros países, si se entiende. Es un término muy cubano y hay que estar siempre pendientes de las diferencias linguísticas entre un país y otro, determinadas cosas pueden ser desastrosas. Yo no lo utilizaría allá en reuniones de alto rango o textos no literarios, pero para lo demás sí. 

Sobre lo de "chungo" en portugués, 





> no creo que pertenezca al mismo registro que "chungo/a" en español peninsular y tampoco en portugués...


he aprendido lo que nos informa Atomina sobre el portugués de Portugal. Quisiera aclarar, no obstante, que en el portugués de Brasil la palabra no se utiliza. Puede que exista formalmente, como estilo, pero no se utiliza a menudo - jamás la he escuchado o leído.


----------



## cinditina

Para mim, esse é o tipo de palavra (as gírias) que a gente entende no contexto de um idioma , mas que não consegue traduzir de forma sastisfatoria a nível global.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Tens razão, cinditina!.... E de gíria para gíria, em Portugal a palavra que melhor serve em todos os exemplos será mesmo _manhoso_! O que não tem muito a ver com a acepção original de manhoso (espertalhão, matreiro).


----------



## cacho

Jack79 said:


> Ok, algunos ejemplos...
> 
> A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento _chungo._
> 
> B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio _chungo_.
> 
> C) El tio ese siempre se mete en movidas _chungas_.
> 
> D) El examen fue muy _chungo_. No sé si aprobaré.
> 
> A ver si esto os ayuda un poco. Gracias.




En Argentina, chungo no existe y tampoco hay una palabra que se use para todas las frases. Ejemplos:


A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento _chungo._
Tomé mucho anoche y hoy estoy fusilado (tambien se usa fisurado)

B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio _chungo_.
Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio jodido (tambien se usa pesado).

C) El tio ese siempre se mete en movidas _chungas_.
El chabon siempre se mete en quilombos

D) El examen fue muy _chungo_. No sé si aprobaré.
El examen fue re jodido. No se si aprobaré.


Saludos


----------



## JoseJ141

Panamá:

A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento _chungo._
Tomé mucho anoche y hoy estoy engomado.

B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio _chungo_.
Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio peligroso (caliente).

C) El tio ese siempre se mete en movidas _chungas_.
El tipo siempre se mete en asuntos (manejos) raros (dudosos).

D) El examen _*estuvo dificil (coloquial al extremo de ser vulgar: estuvo chuchón, cachimbon etc.).*_


----------



## curlyboy20

Nossa, esta é a primeira vez que eu escuto esta palavra. Como podem supor então, _chungo _não é usado no Peru e não faria sentido. Já ouvi muitos mexicanos falar _chueco _mais isso também não faria sentido por aqui. (_Chueco _só se usa para dizer que algo é físicamente torto).

Atenção! Usar a palavra *pinga* desse jeito aqui é de baixo calão e muito grosseiro. Se disser isso vai levar um forte lapo na cara.

No Peru se diria:

A) Bebí mucho anoche y hoy me siento _hasta el queso. (Gíria que significa "ruim")_

B) Cuidado por ahí. Este barrio es medio _maleado. (Gíria que significa "perigoso")_

C) El tio ese siempre se mete en movidas _maleadas_.

D) El examen fue muy _tranca_. No sé si aprobaré (_Tranca significa muito difícil)._


----------

